# ndiswrapper + ipw2200bg = kernel panic

## Borg

Hi,

I have some problems setting up WLAN on my brand new Laptop (Acer Aspire 2012). I installed ndiswrapper with the Win-XP-drivers from the Acer-website (I even tried some others), but everytime I want to connect to an AP, I'm getting a kernel panic.

Any idea?

Marcel

PS: I'm using Kernel 2.6.7-r8 (gentoo-dev-sources)

----------

## Borg

No one any idea  :Sad: ?

----------

## nukem996

I would check the ndiswrapper fourms and keep an eye on this web page http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/ its the kernel driver for your card.

----------

## Earthwings

Same here  :Sad: 

It's an IBM Thinkpad R51 and loading the module results in a kernel panic. The native Intel driver doesn't seem to be useable at the moment. Maybe I'll try another kernel tomorrow.

----------

## riprjak

 *Borg wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I have some problems setting up WLAN on my brand new Laptop (Acer Aspire 2012). I installed ndiswrapper with the Win-XP-drivers from the Acer-website (I even tried some others), but everytime I want to connect to an AP, I'm getting a kernel panic.
> 
> Any idea?
> ...

 

Hell, Ive got the same laptop and Im more interested in how you got the $#@@%$%@ ethernet working...  Im currently mirroring the entire portage distribution on my amd64 desktop to copy over on a USB harddrive.  the fucking broadcom ethernet just isnt getting identified by the tg3 (ok, so I mean the broadcom 4400 driver... too many bloody laptops, not enough sanity) driver on the liveCD....

Once I get to the wireless point. Ill let you know how I go  :Smile: 

err!

jak

----------

## kenthepostman

I used the ndiswrapper to install the windows drivers for my intel wireless card.  Did you try the drivers they provide on the sourceforge website?  I remember them suggesting to try those first as they were most likely to succede.  I had no problem getting to work and thus far it's been nearly perfect for me.  It's a shame that the ipw2200 drivers are not ready for use yet.

----------

## Earthwings

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Same here 
> 
> It's an IBM Thinkpad R51 and loading the module results in a kernel panic. The native Intel driver doesn't seem to be useable at the moment. Maybe I'll try another kernel tomorrow.

 

My fault. Kernel was compiled was 4K stacks enabled. Now it runs fine.

----------

## Borg

@riprjak:

I had the same probs with my b44, but I got it to work: I downloaded all files for a basic system with the preinstalled Windows, installed it with a live-CD, compiled my own kernel with b44-support and installed the rest with working network.

@Earthwings:

I deactivated 4k-stacks, but that didn't help  :Sad: .

----------

## riprjak

 *kenthepostman wrote:*   

> I used the ndiswrapper to install the windows drivers for my intel wireless card.  Did you try the drivers they provide on the sourceforge website?  I remember them suggesting to try those first as they were most likely to succede.  I had no problem getting to work and thus far it's been nearly perfect for me.  It's a shame that the ipw2200 drivers are not ready for use yet.

 

Apparently ndiswrapper 0.8 has issues with 2200; I read during my googles yesterday that someone had success with the cvs version...  couldn't think of the site off the top of my head, sorry.

err!

jak

[EDIT]

Some googling gems;

Apparently pre-emtive kernels might be a problem.

A story from a fedora core user with some success using ndiswrapper 0.7 and a 2200.

and a bloke had this to say about using ndiswrapper on his dell with a 2200 :

 *Quote:*   

> [4] Internal Intel PRO/Wireless 2200 B/G Wireless NIC
> 
> The wireless card in this d600 (intel 2200 b/g) doesn't work natively in linux, yet. There's an effort underway to get it working at http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/ but it doesn't do anything at the time of this writing. Instead, use NdisWrapper from http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/. The Intel PRO/Wireless 2200 B/G works great with the driver linked on the NdisWrapper page's chipsets list. The driver from DELL *does not* work. Note that you won't get any signal strength information from the NdisWrapper interface as it's not available in a manner that linux can use at this time.

 

As for me, I am going to try this step tonight, will let you know how I go.

err! again

jak.

----------

## riprjak

 *Borg wrote:*   

> @riprjak:
> 
> I had the same probs with my b44, but I got it to work: I downloaded all files for a basic system with the preinstalled Windows, installed it with a live-CD, compiled my own kernel with b44-support and installed the rest with working network.
> 
> 

 

Exactly the same approach I am currently taking, copying across portage tree and distfiles from my chrooted x86 gentoo on my desktop box (primary system is amd64, no wonder I didnt have all the kernel files I needed before  :Embarassed: )

would still be nice if the liveCD drivers actually worked  :Smile: 

err!

jak

----------

## riprjak

Folks,

In my under construction Acer Aspier 2012 thread, I have detailed the steps I used to get ndiswrapper working for ipw2200bg.

Hope this helps.

err!

jak.

----------

## Borg

Big thx!!

With the original intel-driver for WinXP it's working now  :Smile: .

----------

## riprjak

 *Borg wrote:*   

> Big thx!!
> 
> With the original intel-driver for WinXP it's working now .

 

I am experiencing odd issues bringing it up; it doesnt seem to like coming up under DHCP unless the eth0 is already connected...  fscking odd, but it *does* work  :Smile: 

EDIT : 

previous statement may be misleading; I seem to be having equal success bringing it up with DHCP regardless; as long as I have rmmod ndiswrapper and then modprobe ndiswrapper in between, it does not, however, work every time.

err!

jak

----------

## Borg

Hum...

I have no problems with dhcpd, I only had some trouble with default-routes because I have to use vpn for getting an internet-connection. But now everything is working fine. This message was written over WLAN  :Wink: .

----------

## riprjak

 *Borg wrote:*   

> Hum...
> 
> I have no problems with dhcpd, I only had some trouble with default-routes because I have to use vpn for getting an internet-connection. But now everything is working fine. This message was written over WLAN .

 

As am I replying on WLAN  :Smile: 

Pleased I could help, since I had exactly the same problem...  Have you had any success with the ati-drivers???  I cannot get them working at all, so Im using the xorg radeon driver currently.

----------

## Borg

Only 2D. If I enable GLX the X-Server crashes after some seconds...

I read that this is a known bug, so we have to wait until ATI wrote new drivers  :Sad: .

----------

